# Star Wars Episode 9: Eindrücke vom Set deuten Verbindung aller Filme an



## Darkmoon76 (6. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Eindrücke vom Set deuten Verbindung aller Filme an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Eindrücke vom Set deuten Verbindung aller Filme an*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. Dezember 2018)

Irgendwie habe ich da leichte Zweifel an den Aussagen. Klingt doch zu sehr nach PR.
Naja, noch ein Jahr warten, dann kann man dann endlich diese Trilogie zu den Akten legen.
Bis dann zwei Jahre später die nächste anfängt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich tippe auf Machtgeister aller 3 Trilogien als "Verbindung"


----------



## BOMBER2 (6. Dezember 2018)

Was die seit den neuen Filmen aus Star Wars gemacht haben ist nicht mehr zu retten. Mein Interesse ist gleich 0.   Hab schon  dieses Han Solo Machwerk ausgelassen nach dem ich bei dem zweiten der neuen Trilogie  mittendrin aus dem Kino bin weil ich es einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten habe. Wirklich schade


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2018)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> Was die seit den neuen Filmen aus Star Wars gemacht haben ist nicht mehr zu retten. Mein Interesse ist gleich 0.   Hab schon  dieses Han Solo Machwerk ausgelassen nach dem ich bei dem zweiten der neuen Trilogie  mittendrin aus dem Kino bin weil ich es einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten habe. Wirklich schade



gott sei dank, dann gibt kein nerviges rumgeheule über alles was nicht 4-6 ist und wie scheiße alles ist 
Ne, Typen wie DU machen Star Wars seit 1999 kaputt


----------



## Phone (7. Dezember 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich da leichte Zweifel an den Aussagen. Klingt doch zu sehr nach PR.
> Naja, noch ein Jahr warten, dann kann man dann endlich diese Trilogie zu den Akten legen.
> Bis dann zwei Jahre später die nächste anfängt.



#Remake....Zeit wäre es ja xD


----------



## Kartamus (7. Dezember 2018)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> Was die seit den neuen Filmen aus Star Wars gemacht haben ist nicht mehr zu retten. Mein Interesse ist gleich 0.   Hab schon  dieses Han Solo Machwerk ausgelassen nach dem ich bei dem zweiten der neuen Trilogie  mittendrin aus dem Kino bin weil ich es einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten habe. Wirklich schade



Sorry, aber wie blöde muss man eigentlich sein um Geld fürs Kino zu zahlen und dann mittendrin nach Hause zu fahren?


----------



## MandrillSphinx (7. Dezember 2018)

Rund war die Story schon nach E6. E7 war schön, weil es mal wieder losging. E8 war für mich ne Katastrophe. Persönlich finde ich E1 - E6 stimmiger als die ersten beiden Teile der dritten Trilogie (ja trotz Jar Jar und den trotzigen Anakin, wobei Kylo ja der neue Trotzkopp is ^^). Ich schaue selbstverständlich auch E9 und vielleicht schaffen die die Kurve ja doch noch... die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zu letzt.


----------



## devilsreject (7. Dezember 2018)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> Was die seit den neuen Filmen aus Star Wars gemacht haben ist nicht mehr zu retten. Mein Interesse ist gleich 0.   Hab schon  dieses Han Solo Machwerk ausgelassen nach dem ich bei dem zweiten der neuen Trilogie  mittendrin aus dem Kino bin weil ich es einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten habe. Wirklich schade



Da muss man nichts retten, 3x gab/gibt es eine Triologie, 3x war/wird es mit entprechendem Zeitgeist für entsprechende Zielgruppen  konzipiert, als nicht mehr ganz junger Mensch habe ich durchaus auch das ein oder andere zu bemängeln, aber wenn ich meine Tochter sehe die fährt da voll drauf ab mit Ihren jungen Jahren, somit lebt das StarWars Universum weiter auch wenn dem einen oder anderem alten Hasen das aktuell gezeigte nicht gefällt. Was will man mehr von einem Franchise erwarten, als das es ganze Generationen zu verbinden vermag.

Den Film um Han Solo habe ich mir nach der ganzen Kritik auch mal angeschaut und muss sagen ich würde positiv überrascht, der Film war durchaus amusänt und bot gutes Popcorn-Kino im StarWars Universum. Wenn man den Film selbst nicht zu ernst nimmt ist es ein durchaus gelungenes Werk. Allemal besser ein weiteres Spiederman Revival xD


----------



## weenschen (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin gespannt. Mir gefiel auch Episode 8. Auch den Solo Film fand ich nicht übel, auch wenn er an Rogue One nicht herankommt.


----------

